# Hey Daniel...



## Jazzey

...went to Walmart today...

Thought of you as I passed the M & Ms....  and then, had this guy - :angel: bugging me!


----------



## Daniel

I think the M&M's with peanuts could be healthy since the sugar and protein would prevent muscle loss after pushing the cart for so long


----------



## Jazzey

Yes, and doesn't protein counteract the negative effects of sugar?


----------



## Daniel

Negative effects of sugar?  The quick-acting glucose from the M&M's keeps you alert and promotes safe driving for the long trip home.  :funny:

And if anyone wants to save on gym memberships, just go to Walmart every day, fill the cart with cat litter, and do 5 laps around the store


----------



## Jazzey

yay - no gym for me today! (minus the kitty litter - just enough gear to give me strength training in important area - gluteous MAXIMUS!)


----------



## NicNak

With all the anxiety I generate while at Walmart when it is busy.  I am sure with the pounding heart, sweat and laboured breathing.  I guess I get a mini work out too  

I bolt out quick when I see the crowds :lol:


----------



## Daniel

> I bolt out quick when I see the crowds



And, of course, it can be really busy now with the holiday shoppers.    My grandfather was complaining about it today


----------



## Jazzey

Hey NicNak - thought of you today too....I thought this was one trip we'd make together!   Maybe then the angels wouldn't have distracted me so much and we could have tried some of Daniel's trick of the trade?


----------



## Daniel

And, seriously, I do find that the best mood for shopping at Walmart is to feel either a little drained (from exercising beforehand or whatever) or to feel excited about a certain purchase (soy bacon, for example  or seeing what is on clearance).


----------



## NicNak

Jazzey said:


> Hey NicNak - thought of you today too....I thought this was one trip we'd make together!   Maybe then the angels wouldn't have distracted me so much and we could have tried some of Daniel's trick of the trade?



:teehee: we might get banned from Walmart.  I think we might have too much fun with Daniel's tricks.


Maybe we could carry this sign and blame Daniel  :wasntme:


----------



## Into The Light

is walmart open 24 hours where you live too daniel?

i cannot imagine going to walmart at 3 or 4 am to do shopping. but apparently enough people do or else they wouldn't be open around the clock!


----------



## Jazzey

> feel excited about a certain purchase....soy bacon, for example



....really? Soy bacon?  How can one truly appreciate poutine and then use "excited" and "soy" in the same sentence?

With stores like Walmart it's more a matter of "get in" and "get out" - It's the only time I have a list and a definitive strategy - never there longer than 1/2 an hour.  And I never go past 10 am unless it's after 9PM...

It didn't really work for me today though - too close to Christmas - too many people.  on the up and up - a lot of sales today.  Got some really good deals on small appliances that we all on sale for 20 dollars (Black and decker Mini oven).  Pretty happy about that one.


----------



## Jazzey

> i cannot imagine going to walmart at 3 or 4 am to do shopping. but apparently enough people do or else they wouldn't be open around the clock!



...guilty as charged ITL   Otherwise our Walmart is too crowded....


----------



## Jazzey

> we might get banned from Walmart. I think we might have too much fun with Daniel's tricks.




Well worth it NicNak....


----------



## Into The Light

well, shopping at 3 am would require me to be awake at 3 am. and it would require me to get out of bed! not to mention it would require me to go outside in  -15 degree weather. no thanks! :lol:


----------



## Jazzey

:lol:....And, I never said it was normal...


----------



## Daniel

> is walmart open 24 hours where you live too daniel?



Yes, but I rarely take advantage of that feature


----------



## NicNak

There is one here in Toronto that was supose to be open 24hours, but it is only now for the holiday hours.

I go to Wallymart during the day.  After the typical work lunch time is over, but before the kids would be out of school.

I bolt out of there before 3pm :lol:


----------



## white page

Just a eek:  to say  BOO

I know it is fftopic2:  but heck it's saturday evening . and I've been longing to use the off topic smiley , better for one of my own posts than anybody elses :bounce:


----------



## Jazzey

WP - you are quite bubbly tonight!   I like it !! :rofl:


----------



## white page

It's the relief of not having a walmart shopping to do !:dance2::blush:


----------



## Jazzey

Yes I agree!! I'm feeling the very same relief tonight - so I'll join you in your dance - :rock::dance2:


----------



## NicNak

Me too!  :dance3::dance2::thewave::cheerleader:


----------



## Jazzey

Yay NicNak!


----------



## white page

hoto2:  :lol:

*white page added 1 Minutes and 47 Seconds later...*

goodnight friends, of to bed now , have a great evening


----------



## Jazzey

You too - have a good night WP! ....Although I still see the little green light....hmmm...


----------



## Daniel

Too bad you went to sleep, WP.  

Now would be a good time to go shopping:


----------



## Jazzey

:funny:


----------



## Jazzey

That's a pretty nice picture Daniel - where did you get it?  My "Wallyworld" doesn't look that nice....


----------



## NicNak

That looks like the Walmart at Morningside and  highway 401 here in Toronto :lol:  I didn't know you came to visit Canada Daniel!  Just to take a photo of a Walmart store   :rofl:


----------



## Daniel

> That's a pretty nice picture Daniel - where did you get it? My "Wallyworld" doesn't look that nice....



As usual, I stole it from someone at Flickr.



> I didn't know you came to visit Canada Daniel!



Be afraid.  Be very afraid 

GLASNOST Berlin - A 1935 US Plan for Invasion of Canada

tsubame: American Invasion of Canada!


----------



## NicNak

Well, if it weren't for Canada, America wouldn't have........:search: uh... Canadian Bacon...and uh...good hockey players , and uh..................really polite neighbours.........:blush: and............access to lots of fresh water just incase....... oh and beer!  :cheers:  Nope, that mass produced American malt beverage with the frothy top, is not beer. 

*NicNak added 1 Minutes and 46 Seconds later...*

and I forgot the most important thing for you Daniel.

POUTINE!


----------



## Jazzey

You're watching the Toronto v. Pittsburg game right now...aren't you NicNak? LOL


----------



## NicNak

Yeah, I am.  Only problem is and don't tell anyone :yikes: is I am  Pitsburg fan and a Toronto fan :blush:  Toronto fans would call me a trader 

I am feeling real bad for Flury right now in goal


----------



## Jazzey

I hadn't noticed these Daniel:



> Be afraid. Be very afraid
> 
> GLASNOST Berlin - A 1935 US Plan for Invasion of Canada
> 
> tsubame: American Invasion of Canada!



That's hilarious...a little creepy...but, still hilarious (not you - the articles).


----------



## Jazzey

> Yeah, I am. Only problem is and don't tell anyone :secret: is I am Pitsburg fan and a Toronto fan  Toronto fans would call me a trader



...I could see how you would feel conflicted! LOL


----------



## NicNak

I have been following Pitsburg since they started their rebuild.  They have awsome tallent on that team, but the Toronto has one 7-3 :yikes:


----------



## Jazzey

...either way - you'll be celebrating tonight NicNak


----------



## NicNak

:cheerleader:True 

I love Saturday night hockey. I watch the double headers all the time.  Sometimes there is even a double header on through the week too


----------



## Jazzey




----------



## Daniel

NicNak said:


> Well, if it weren't for Canada, America wouldn't have.......



All the more reason to invade


----------



## NicNak

:lol:  For bacon, hockey players, water, beer and poutine  

Sounds like a great idea :lightbulb:

Actually, Daniel, you could just become a Canadian and there would be no need to "invade".  You could just pass the influences to your American pals and family.

It is much more peaceful this way.


----------



## Daniel

> Daniel, you could just become a Canadian and there would be no need to "invade".



Are those fighting words??


----------



## Jazzey

geez - I leave you two for a couple of minutes and now I'm wondering if I won't have to bring in the "boxing cat" (funny cat videos)....


----------



## NicNak

Nope :nah:, I am Canadian :hide: We don't have many fighting words here :dance2::rock::beer2:


----------



## Jazzey




----------



## NicNak

Jazzey said:


> geez - I leave you two for a couple of minutes and now I'm wondering if I won't have to bring in the "boxing cat" (funny cat videos)....




Nooo!!!!!  :yikes3: Not the boxing cat!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jazzey

Ok, I'm bringing him in here just to be on the safe side:

Cat Boxing


----------



## Daniel

Wow!!!!!   That cat looks smart


----------



## Jazzey

...just a sports buff Daniel!


----------



## NicNak

:smack: :helpme:  I am being ganged up on by Mods  

:lol:   :grouphug4:


----------



## Jazzey

Awww - poor Nicnak - no ganging up here! :hug:


----------



## NicNak

I know Jazzey.  You and Daniel-Son wouldn't gang up on me.  Just making silly jokes 

:hug: for Jazzey and :hug: for Daniel-Son.


----------



## Jazzey




----------



## Daniel

> Daniel-Son.



I prefer to be known as my gangster name, Poutine Prince 

But since you are as nice as Mrs. Miyagi, I guess it's better if you call me whatever you want.


----------



## Jazzey

...isn't it 'gangsta'?


----------



## Daniel

I'm not very good at street lingo, eh?  

But you know how it is, being up late, in your crib, with your homies.  The police bangin on your door.  It's hard to focus


----------



## Jazzey

..Chill Prince Pout'n- just sayin' ....eh?


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Jazzey

[SIGN]g'nite gangsta'[/SIGN]


----------



## NicNak

Daniel said:


> But since you are as nice as Mrs. Miyagi, I guess it's better if you call me whatever you want.



Awwww, thanks Daniel-Son.  I think your nice too!

[sign] Poutine Prince[/sign]


----------



## white page

Daniel said:


> Too bad you went to sleep, WP.
> 
> Now would be a good time to go shopping:


Daniel !!, all I can do seeing this, is :hide:


----------



## Daniel

Now that you mention it....with those big outdoor lights, it does look a little bit like a prison compound


----------



## NicNak

Daniel said:


> Now that you mention it....with those big outdoor lights, it does look a little bit like a prison compound



I am sure some of Wallymarts staff could relate to that reference


----------



## Daniel

Good one


----------

